# Free Fishing Trip



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Even though I'm fishing in the AM , I'm still bored . I thought a good way to get to meet some of you guys was to offer a light tackle boat trip . I've got a 17' cc that only draws 13" and can get to a myriad of fish . The catch is this : Name the location this picture was taken .







Contest lasts til the first correct answer .


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

tuckahoe?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

bmcox86 said:


> tuckahoe?


 Not even close grasshopper


----------



## aricecake1 (Dec 10, 2006)

your back yard


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

what about a state park


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*?????*

A third world Denny's ? afganastani gran slammie?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hmmm... looks like a bluff... 
Hows about Elk Neck State Park? 
.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*This is a BLUFF . Guess again !*










BubbaBlue said:


> Hmmm... looks like a bluff...
> Hows about Elk Neck State Park?
> .


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Without the creative pot holder, kinda looked like between cabins 4 and 5.

Don't need a boat trip, but this is entertaining.

Second guess... and then I'm going back to my beer... just upstream of Antietam on the Potomac.
.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

BubbaBlue said:


> Without the creative pot holder, kinda looked like between cabins 4 and 5.
> 
> Don't need a boat trip, but this is entertaining.
> 
> ...


 We don't need no stinkin' cabins ! Here is a hint :


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*Another little hint boys !*


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*See*

I think you should take the Marylander that lives the farthest away ... might be the only chance I get


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

fletcher's


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

great falls state park
deer creek 
or C and O canal


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

near chainbridge /va side of the potomac


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

*Is it Harper's Ferry?*

Is it Harper's Ferry?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

what about cunniham falls


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

Looks like the RR bridge at the Hook, Sandy Hook, the bluff well don't know( out west) and the basket full of breakfast doesn't do much for me, except wets my appitite, Old rr bridge at Sandy Hook after shool bus turn around before Damn 3.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

its some where in the chain bridge area at least that is where that bridge is from


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*We have a winner !*

Although Axon and Indio were close . Crawfish was closer ! The pic was taken on the small island below Fletcher's Cove behind Walker's Point . This little island has always been a haven for the homeless and I was doing a lttle exploring when I came accross this little camp . Sorry , the guy didn't want his picture taken . He had all the comforts of home . Crawfish , all you have to do is get in touch with me to plan your trip . I have a little bit of maintenence to do on the boat , but it''ll be ready by next weekend . We can fish early for perch or wait for trophy striper season , go flounder fishing in Wachapreague , OC or whatever you like . Give me a hollar ! :beer:


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Awesome Post*

Crawfish take the flounder trip! Keep them coming, the arches:beer: Great post!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

You should take him togging, I have never met an asian who can't catch tog till I met him


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Anthony said:


> You should take him togging, I have never met an asian who can't catch tog till I met him


 I know a little wreck within site of the OC inlet that's loaded with rubylips . If it's tog he wants , then tog he will get !


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

Anthony I will join yu on a tog trip anytime!


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

*congrats !*

congrats cw, and thanks ol for the chance.
:fishing:


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*Here is the ride*


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Surely wish I had seen the post with the pic sooner...defintely looks like some typical Fletchers and river cookery...especially when you showed the rocks of the point. Fished there and elsewhere nearby many, many, many, many, er...did I say many yet, times before....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*boat*

sweet little boat ... wish I wasn't from western Md and live so far away ... I've never even heard of any of those places


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Anthony said:


> You should take him togging, I have never met an asian who can't catch tog till I met him


It's sad, but true. I can't catch a tog to save my life.  I've been on 2 tog trips, total catch = zero, zip, nada.


----------



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

hey surfchunker,im just up the road a piece from you i live in everett pa .maybe we can hook up this summer for a road trip for some fishing at the bay :fishing:


----------

